# Blue eyed brown tabby?



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

How often does that happen? We have a cat at our center who's up for adoption. He's really dark, tabby, with HUGE blue eyes! He's a big boy, too! About 18lbs.

Crap, the photo doesn't show it. But they *are* blue!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Look at the big ears too, might have some Apple Head Siamese blood in him, they can be quite hefty.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty boy!

Make sure he can hear, I was reading that blue eyed cats that aren't seal points are many times deaf? I am not expert but I did read that and wanted to point it out to you.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure he can hear.  Whenever I jingle the keys (keys to open their door/pull out enclosures for play time) he pops out. If I set up and don't wiggle the keys he stays put. Lol. I try to keep the keys quiet, normally when they jingle I get a hoard of crying kitties wanting out!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Like I said ~ no expert here lololol

Our sparta has the blue siamese eyes and the blue eyed cat thing caught my eye while reading. Something I never knew.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a photo on wiki of the "odd eyed cat"

How COOL IS THAT?! SOO PRETTY... the cat is deaf though :?
still amazing eyes even if she can't see them :wink


----------



## Wonderlandless (May 11, 2011)

There is a stray who looks a lot like that: he has an off-white body with brown/dark grey thick stripes and the brightest, palest blue eyes you ever saw! He seems like a nice cat, I've been able to pet him once or twice, but he's a big baby even though he's huge and is easily startled.


----------

